

DirBuster-ng? Timing Attacks to Discover Remote Files - wallarm
http://blog.wallarm.com/post/69598321538/timing-attacks-against-file-systems
Proof-of-concept to discover remote files using timing attacks against filesystem
======
hkr_mag
"However, our efforts in this area aren’t entirely focused on file systems,
those will be announced at BlackHat 2014. In our project we look at timing
attacks from the perspective of their application in nosql databases and key-
value repositories, granting the ability to extract data from tables in a
manner similar to SQL injections but without actually using them."

Good for Blackhat 2014!

------
d0znpp
nice!

